# Please recommend me a good book on defending the faith of "Sola Scriptura"



## hojun1978 (Nov 17, 2010)

against those who hold the view that there are some fatal errors in the Scripture.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Haojun Li,

Not sure what books I'd recommend but here's a bump. This link has some good articles by Bahnsen and Warfield. Bible Information
Introduce yourself to a young Believer from Germany in this thread. http://www.puritanboard.com/f44/matthew-18-6-preseverance-saints-64342/

God Bless you!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a great book by Dr. James White: Scripture Alone


----------



## hojun1978 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, Rice

Thanks for the information about the Bible Information Link and introducing me a new young believer from Germany, this is a good news!

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------

Thank you, Michael Cope


----------

